# Ny state, slingshots , and a misinformed shooter



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought this was a perfect opportunity to explain what my goals are in the slingshot business.
I just got a Facebook message from a guy in Greenwich NY, he told me he liked my Facebook page and told me he owns a Bill Hayes ranger. I told him it was a fine choice and asked him if I could help him.
He told me that he talked to a few policeman in Greenwich who told him that his slingshot was illegal.
I tried my best to convince him that they are not illegal as long as they dont have a wrist brace.
He said he was hiking some trails here in NY and some hikers even told him they were illegal.
I told him that the cops prob just assumed that all slingshots are illegal because wrist braced ones are.
This dude loves shooting slingshots, but he was so freaked out that he put it away and hadn't picked it up till he seen my page. I think that I was able to convince him that the hikers and cops were wring because he asked me to make him a video on how to tie bands on, so I sent him bills video and told him if he has anymore questions, feel free to ask.
This is a prime example of why I started selling slingshots.I want to change the way people view them, the Dennis the menace stigma has ruined this hobby long enough.I'm working on starting some shooting clubs up here and its been an uphill battle, simply telling people where to order slingshots just isn't enough, I need to have products myself to offer and show people, 
The Adirondacks here in Ny are approximately 9,375 square miles. That's not counting the ghettos and country towns that surround it.There's a lot of outdoorsman and hunters in this area that have never even seen a flat band (non wrist braced) model, and I intent to change that, its a slow process and I'm taking my time, for every slingshot I sell, I gave at least five away, I thought it would be good to share this with you guys because it might inspire some of you (hopefully). Or not.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Best of luck, friend! It is a common misconception here that ALL slingshots are illegal. I too spread the word as often as possible, usually through being extremely social when I'm out & about with them. I always have at least two ( non-prized, in case confiscated, because at least around here, cops make/enforce their own laws, though I personally haven't had a problem...yet) to encourage someone who seems interested to join me, & also an extra set of safety-specks (looking responsible helps). Just remember at the end of the day that this is the imperial state, so even legal activities like this can carry a risk...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh yeah, I don't hunt in public either. Recipe for disaster...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Yea I know what you mean. I live in Calif. where everything is anti shooting. It's an up hill battle that's for sure.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

If you need any help don't hesitate to email my Wife at [email protected] and we'll see what we can do for you.... I agree the vandal mindset has ruined a lot of people's mindset, but minds can be changed given time and effort.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys!, not that far from here they tried to outlaw 20 oz sodas!
You have done plenty Bill, I think its Time for some of us to pick up the slack, thanks again!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

This state is fucking ridiculous; I speak with friends & family from out of state, & they think I'm some anti-authority paranoid one-man militia man...but they have no idea of how oppressive the laws of this state can be; it really is something you carry with you, wether intentional or not. It's hard to believe, sometimes, that this state has anything to do at all with this country's founding principles (though they're fast eroding nation wide). There's no law you could joke about going on the books here that I wouldn't fall for hook, line, & sinker.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good luck to you . one thing i have noticed on my time here , is that in your state, new york, people often confuse the slingshot with a sling and a slugshot. maybe it be more effective if you found the law itself and the section where it lists those illegal weapons, print the section on a business card and hand them out to the curious and with any slingshots you give out. and on the backside a pic (be it a cartoon drawing or outline) of the illegal slingshot ? or would that be counter productive ?


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

I had a similar problem many years ago here in the UK when I was into falconry.

Do-gooder neighbor informs police, police knock on door asking all sorts of stupid misinformed questions.

The best was "have you got a licence for that bird" - there was not and never has been any form of licence to keep and fly raptors in the UK.

You would think checking the laws they are supposed to enforce is a good starting place.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, vandals armed with wrist-braced store bought slingshots shooting out windows isn't exactly good for the image of this sport.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I live in the Queens,NY and I too have been told they are illegal, but in reality they aren't (other than wrist braced slingshots) but I think there is an age you must be to shoot.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL...never heard about an age limit, but NYC is it's own little world..


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> He said he was hiking some trails here in NY and some hikers even told him they were illegal.


Nearby, we have city owned "open space". The rules say no discharge of weapons....I not sure, but slingshots may be considered a weapon.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Live in NY about 50 miles north of the city, my next door neighbors are both police, he's from the city, she's from the local dept. both have seen me shooting on numerous occasions never a word. Guess alot depends on where and how you shoot.


----------

